# OP Radiology



## PDecell (May 31, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm in need of a little help.  I'm coding an OP Radiology report and the impression is "Nonspecific bowel gas pattern may represent aerophagia versus ileus"  I know I can't code the "versus" dx, but do I need to code the nonspecific bowel gas pattern at all or just use the reason the test was ordered?  Would it be an abnormal result? I couldn't find an "inconclusive" code that related to this. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## stheck (May 31, 2012)

787.3 Is abdominal or intestinal gas, bloating. It's pretty non-specific. If you are not comfortable using this code, I would query the provider. Also, when I code Radiology, I don't use the results, I code based on the order. Thanks!!!


----------



## tmlbwells (May 31, 2012)

If you have something on the order, other than the aerophagia or ileus,  I would use that.  Otherwise I would uses the 787.3.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 31, 2012)

793.4?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jun 1, 2012)

I would code either the original symptoms that prompted the test, or 793.4.


----------



## PDecell (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks everybody.


----------

